# Snow Foam choice



## rainbow-walker (May 2, 2009)

Need to order some new snowfoam (5 litres), and thinking about the Chemical Guys Honeydew Snowfoam. Any opinions or alternatives to this people could suggest ?

Have a new car landing in a few weeks so refreshing my supplies, happy to spend a bit more for quality.

RBW.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You will get loads of suggestions, there are quite a few what foam threads so might be worth a look at those.

I haven't used many but stumbled upon Autostmart Ultra Mousse quite early and love it. Great foam and cling with decent cleaning power that isn't harsh on your LSP. It is quite dear but you only need about 60ml in a lance.

Just put my order in for another 5Ltr.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Watching this one because I need some :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Carchem 5l is great. Cleans well, foams up nice & the price point is good too especially when on offer at £10.50


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BH Auto Foam, wins hands down for cleaning power


----------



## rainbow-walker (May 2, 2009)

Having searched around the forum, I have come to the conclusion that BH Auto foam is probably a good bet.

RBW.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't expect thick foam, I use 100ml of solution with 300ml of water, covers my own hatchback or even my dads 4x4 SQ5 no problem, lingers for a few minutes before most has dripped off the car, power wash then takes off a hell of a lot of the muck that was on the car 

Best with the 5L bottle, gives me 50 washes, works out at around 54p per wash:thumb:


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Valet pro ph neutral snow foam is also good. Very good cleaning power


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

BH Auto Foam is good, cleans well but it doesn't produce a thick clingy foam if that's what you're looking for, cling can last about 5 mins

Angelwax Fastfoam is also good, has good cleaning power and clings for a long time, produces a thick foam and cling can last ~15 mins+


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't get on with the car chem foam found it didn't clean that well so it's relegated to just summer use 

CG no touch is my favourite cleans the best out of all I've used, it just hangs about for a few hours after is the downside


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> BH Auto Foam is good, cleans well but it doesn't produce a thick clingy foam if that's what you're looking for, cling can last about 5 mins
> 
> Angelwax Fastfoam is also good, has good cleaning power and clings for a long time, produces a thick foam and cling can last ~15 mins+


I think angel wax will be my next choice of snow foam


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm using Autobrite Magifoam works well for me through there Lance


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

another for BH auto foam


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

BH Autofoam or Auto Finesse Avalanche are my choices!


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Angelwax Fastfoam is my choice.....well pleased with it as it foams and clings well, 10 minutes later it's still there and when pressure washed off it comes up clean,clean, clean.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

smifeune said:


> Valet pro ph neutral snow foam is also good. Very good cleaning power


What? The regular foam is one of the weaker cleaners. Are you sure you don't mean the advanced one? If not, what are you comparing it with that makes you say it cleans so well?


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Valet pro ph neutral snow foam is what I'm currently using. 

I did a review on car chem snow foam recently and valet pro wiped the floor with it. 

Iv heard good things about angel wax too but I'd say the vast majority on here will recommend bh auto foam


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Envy lovely jubbly,Bilt Hamber autofoam,Obssesion Wax blizzard and Marolex magic foam,are the one's I prefer bet I've missed a couple out in my arsenal.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Juke_Fan said:


> You will get loads of suggestions, there are quite a few what foam threads so might be worth a look at those.
> 
> I haven't used many but stumbled upon Autostmart Ultra Mousse quite early and love it. Great foam and cling with decent cleaning power that isn't harsh on your LSP. It is quite dear but you only need about 60ml in a lance.
> 
> Just put my order in for another 5Ltr.


+1, its brilliant, you dont need very much and it dwells longer than anything else ive tried.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

smifeune said:


> Valet pro ph neutral snow foam is what I'm currently using.
> 
> I did a review on car chem snow foam recently and valet pro wiped the floor with it.
> 
> Iv heard good things about angel wax too but I'd say the vast majority on here will recommend bh auto foam


That's weird. My experience was that the regular ph neutral foam couldn't hold a candle to the autosmart foams, orchard foam, glimmermann and several others. On that basis, I wouldn't bother trying the car chem foam because it must be really poor as a cleaner


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

tried loads and TBH not ones been that great really, maybe orchard foam comes out on top so far with me, just ordered some Gyeon Snow foam and will try it this week, if that dont impress i'll try something else no doubt


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I'm autofoam fan but Obsession Blizzard looks good. How it compares against it regarding cleaning ability? Does it work together pressure sprayer and if so what dilution ratio?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just to an update having purchased the Obsession Wax Blizzard Snow Foam. Blows the BH Auto foam out the water for me. Instead of 100ml to 300/400ml of water, I use 25ml to 700ml of water with Blizzard. It's much thicker, it cleans just as well and costs me a hell of a lot less per wash at 24p.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It really cleans better? Can you make some review where you will compare those two with dirty car? Too bad that postal are so big in here Finland.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Just to an update having purchased the Obsession Wax Blizzard Snow Foam. Blows the BH Auto foam out the water for me. Instead of 100ml to 300/400ml of water, I use 25ml to 700ml of water with Blizzard. It's much thicker, it cleans just as well and costs me a hell of a lot less per wash at 24p.


If you look prices there aren't so big differences anymore. 16,95£ 5 litre of Autofoam without discount or 72,95£ 20 litre against Blizzard 40£ 5litre


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

sm81 said:


> If you look prices there aren't so big differences anymore. 16,95£ 5 litre of Autofoam without discount or 72,95£ 20 litre against Blizzard 40£ 5litre


But he was using 25ml in 700 vs 100 in 3-400ml (equivalently 200 in about 700ml). So that is 8 times as much BH being used and the BH foam is 2.5x cheaper. So the BH is 8/2.5 (ie more than 3) times the cost. If obsession cleans at all well, the BH foam is hugely expensive in comparison


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used obsession and Bilt hamber

Obsession was alright and good dilution but doesn't clean anywhere near as well as Bilt hamber, just foams up more

Use autofoam through a pump sprayer than a lance and then it's not far off the same price even at the highest dilution


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to disagree with you Kimo, there is no noticeable difference in cleaning power even with the hugely increased BH autofoam dilutions rates I found I had to use to get it to sit on my paint anymore than a minute. Using a snow foam lance though, not a mesto as you say.

Sm81 I have a review of the obsession wax blizzard in both the pre-wash and obsession wax section if you want to read the full review. It cleans as well as the Bilt Hamber stuff, no better no worse but for a fraction of the cost per wash in my experience.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Two completely different opinions. Strange... Would like to see review where they are head to head.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Im a huge fan of Envy Bubbly Jubbly


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Two completely different opinions. Strange... Would like to see review where they are head to head.


I'd have done that but haven't seen the need to replace obsession as I've found better alternatives so I'm all out


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can do a comparison of both. Will use Bilt Hamber next and compare it to the results I found in my Obsession Wax Blizzard review previous.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Surely for a fair test it needs to be the same time

Make up pad on each side before and after like james_death review


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Surely for a fair test it needs to be the same time
> 
> Make up pad on each side before and after like james_death review


Exactly like that. Make sure that car ir relative dirty before test:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

And if you are going to do it, you should also try using the BH at a dilution that puts it on level cost grounds with the Obsession.


----------



## Bedford (Nov 10, 2015)

Another vote for BH auto-foam.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well this sounds like it will be fun...


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

:wave: Hi

I've tried numerous snow foams, but the 2 I use on a regular basis are:

Summer / Autumn = Chem Guys Honeydew - works great in the 'warmer' weather, seems to stay wetter for longer, and cleans really well.

Winter / Spring = Obsession Wax Blizzard - Superb 'clinging ability', really seems to remove the winter road muck with ease - leaves a great finish ready for some decent shampoo.

With both I would always recommend following up with a 2 bucket wash and for this I use Bilt Hamber Autowash - it's quick, easy to use, great dilution ratio and leaves your paintwork gleaming. If you still have time on your hands that a quick misting of Chem Guys V07 QD or Sonax BSD QD will finish it off nicely.:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Found meguiars hyper wash very good, smells nice too.:thumb:


----------



## Love Detailing (Aug 27, 2015)

Pre wash perfecta MultiWasche, 2 step perfecta OptiWasche


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Valet Pro Advanced ph neutral snow foam is also good. Foams nice and cleans just as good.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> I can do a comparison of both. Will use Bilt Hamber next and compare it to the results I found in my Obsession Wax Blizzard review previous.


What are your findings? Review coming? Still waiting my Blizzard...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to do this test or even wash my car. Weather has been shocking up here, hopeful of a chance of cleaning the car when I finish up for Christmas.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm pretty new to this detailing lark, but have tried Chemical Guys Honey dew, Dodo Juice Apple Ifoam and Auto Finesse Avalanche 

Honey dew - lovely smell but I didn't rate the cleaning (I only used it once and haven't tried stronger concentration)... 
I liked Apple ifoam for the smell and it did seem to clean up nicely. Avalanche is great cleaning but it is bit "utilitarian" smelling. 

unless I am really pushed for time I always follow up wtih 2 bucket method wash. as has been said elsewhere they are only really to take the worst off and soften the rest up ready for a proper wash


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Valet pro Advanced for me until it runs out then I might try BH Snow foam.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

LEE5336 said:


> Valet pro Advanced for me until it runs out then I might try BH Snow foam.


Both excellent snow foams but BH the better of the two imo.


----------

